# CAR CLUBS & EVENT PROMOTERS WANTED!



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE'RE LOOKING FOR CAR CLUB'S AND EVENT PROMOTERS TO START "SAY NO TO DRUGS" CAR SHOW ACROSS THE NATION. NOT ONLY WILL WE HELP OUR FUTURE GENERATION BUT IT WILL HELP THE NEGITIVE STERIO TYPES THE PUBLIC SEE'S OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.PLEASE PM ME OR POST HERE IF INTERESTED....._






































_Because their our future........_


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are some cute pics...Yeah, we need to save the children !

Good Luck with the shows. If you are ever in the North Texas area, I will be there !!

All the best,

Bobby G.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will dj them in So. Cal. area for free if anyone sets one up.


----------



## big_joose (Apr 15, 2011)

*LOST ANGELS BC WOULD BE GLAD TO SET UP A SAY NO TO DRUGS CRUISE NIGHT IF WE COULD GET SPONSORS FOR TROPHIES WE HAVE THE LOCATION IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO HEL PUS OUT CONTACT ME (323)721-2780 MY NAME IS JESSE </span>*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Apr 28 2011, 08:19 AM~20438874
> *
> 
> Those are some cute pics...Yeah, we need to save the children !
> ...



_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Glad to hear that homie. We need more gente like you. Maybe you can get with the homie's and make your next event a "Say No To Drugs" show.</span>_ :happysad:










:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 28 2011, 08:43 AM~20439041
> *I will dj them in So. Cal. area for free if anyone sets one up.
> *


_<span style='color:blue'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not only are we teaching our kids not to do drugs.....
But society in general are seeing that the lowrider community is a positive lifestyle.
That's why its so important to start these nationwide......_


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

We would be interested Homie.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big_joose_@Apr 28 2011, 09:08 AM~20439203
> *"Say No To Drugs Cruise Night" sounds firme homie!!!!! I would suggest getting with the local car clubs and asking for donations from them and the local business.
> Get a flyer together and we'll help you promote it.....[/i]
> 
> ...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Count On LO NUESTRO!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 29 2011, 11:29 AM~20447932
> *We would be interested Homie.
> *


_Cause they are our future.......</span>_ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 30 2011, 07:31 PM~20456171
> *Count On LO NUESTRO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>With stereo-types the way they are about us.....
This will help change them._ :happysad:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2011, 07:55 AM~20465332
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>With stereo-types the way they are about us.....
> This will help change them.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 2 2011, 04:36 PM~20469194
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

What about solo riders.. I can help out in anyway..if you need a dj I got someone good..hit me up..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@May 3 2011, 09:54 AM~20474893
> *What about solo riders.. I can help out in anyway..if you need a dj I got someone good..hit me up..
> *


_Because they are our future......_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo Nuestro cc Moren Valley


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2011, 10:28 PM~20487824
> * lo Nuestro cc Moren Valley
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please be safe..........[/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUT WE NEED MORE HELP...... :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_HAPPY MOTHER DAY TO ALL THE LAY IT LOW MOM'S!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And if this Lil Guy isn't a reason........._ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HELP US HELP THEM......

]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!_


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD ....CAN DO....EARLY AUGUST SOUND GOOD.....NITE EVENT?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 11 2011, 08:40 AM~20529089
> *Hell yeah Carnal!!!!!
> Set up the flyer and we'll help promote it!!!!!!![/i] :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_To the top for the kids!!!!!!_ :cheesy: 










:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Anyone Else?_ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CAUSE THEIR OUR FUTURE......_


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT.... :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@May 14 2011, 12:20 PM~20551998
> *We were setting up at the Phx Az Lowrider Magazine Show yesterday...
> when the Magazine and their photographers walk up to us and pick out to of our cars for a shoot.....
> While they were there i told them about our struggle to start these "Say No To Drugs" shows and they were very impressed...... [/i]:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>For the kids!!![/i]  










:happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 11 2011, 09:01 PM~20534270
> *Hell yeah Carnal!!!!!
> Set up the flyer and we'll help promote it!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


just waiting for confirmation on permits before i put the flyer out


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 17 2011, 01:02 PM~20571408
> *just waiting for confirmation on permits before i put the flyer out
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THEIR FUTURE....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For the kids!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We want to thank everyone who taking on this touchy issue. It takes alot heart!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 28 2011, 07:58 AM~20438743
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Cause their our future....... :happysad
> *













let us in on this :thumbsup: this would be great in da 509 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTECAS CC WA_@May 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20601278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Your in homie's!!!!
Just get the flyer together and lets do this......
Thanks for the help homie's!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP!!!!!!
FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Lets do this for the kids......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP!!!! FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If your gonna do a show please pm me progress......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT! FOR THE KIDS!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE CAUSE!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE CAUSE....THE KIDS!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT!!!!_
_FOR THE KID'S!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Anyone who posted their support to this cause PLEASE help me keep this on Page 1 so more Gente can see this an get involed......:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*for the children*

PADRINOS will help out anything to help out the children of our:thumbsup: future....:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS will help out anything to help out the children of our:thumbsup: future....:yes::yes::yes::yes:


THANKS! WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT WE CAN GET....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT!:thumbsup:_








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

scooby nok said:


> Our show


Thanks for the Bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*TTT FOR KIDS FUTURE!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_HELP US WARN KIDS ABOUT DRUGS!!!!!:thumbsup:_








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM FAMILIA!!!!! _

_HAPPY FATHERS DAY !!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM FAMILIA!!! _


_Here goes your video of the day!!!!!_

_



_
_*Pic of the day!!!!*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This topic needs support from the Lowrider Community....._
_Please help us keep this Cause on page 1_.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*HELP US WARN THE KIDS ABOUT DRUGS !!!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*TTT!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

* 








*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM FAMILIA!!!!! _

_HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!!_

_Please be safe out there......_




















_Have a beer on us......_





















:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*TTT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM FAMILIA!!!! _

_We got some new updates on our website Homie's!!!!_

_Pic's of the "Just For Kids Lowrider Bike Show" are up and the LIVE version of the " Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" is up!!!!!_

Link for pics: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Link for video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


_Here goes one of OG Felony's latest creations......_










One of the many pic's from the show.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE.......*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ADDICTION IS A BITCH!!!!
I KNOW CUZ I WAS A VICTIM!!!!
_*CURIOSITY*_ KILL THE CAT!!!
AND I WAS STUPID ENOUGH TO CURIOUS.....
LETS NOT LET THAT HAPPEN TO THE NEXT GENERATION!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR OUR FUTURE!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want let Gente know because we're getting calls on this......_

You must take this on as if it's your very own car show. Like any show....
you must get the spot...sponser....booth and raise the money to throw the show. All WE can do is help promote it and maybe get you sponser while we promote it. There are ways to throw this show with little money. xsample: Show & Shine at a Park. No permits. Just say your having a Bar B Que.
Please pm us or call 480-694-6660 Hector if you have question.

Cause their worth it....:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Cause their worth it.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT for the kids!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!
FOR THEIR FUTURE!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THE KIDS FUTURE.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For the kids!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR DA KIDS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM FAMILIA!!!!!!! 







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Cause their our future!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lets change the way society see us.........










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS AND OUR FUTURE!!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR OUR BABYS!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Because they count........:happysad:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THEM!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause they count.....










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THE KIDS FUTURE AND OURS!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_*BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!








*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE HAVE'NT HEARD FROM ANY OF THE CLUBS OR PROMOTERS WHO SAID THEY WERE INTERESTED IN DOING A SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW IN THEIR AREA.....
BUT WE WILL CONTINUE TO POST THIS!
PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED ON HERE SO GENTE CAN SEE WE AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY CARE......:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cuz they count......

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT!!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause we care!!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LETS DO IT FOR THEM.......


_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THEM.....








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CAUSE THEY COUNT!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!








_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTt for the kids.............

our club always thinks of the kids. We all Know they are the future of lowriding.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> TTt for the kids.............
> 
> our club always thinks of the kids. We all Know they are the future of lowriding.


_THANK YOU CARNAL......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_OUR PRAYERS GO OUT 
TO EVERYONE.......


















_
_PLEASE BE SAFE OUT THERE 
AND HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY.....__ _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For the Kids........









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!








　
　
　
*UPDATE 9/15/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 







































*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837
> 
> SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> _THANK YOU CARNAL......_


OUR CLUB IS ALL INVOLED WITH THE KIDS THE BC PRES IS STRICT WITH LETTING THEM PARTICIPATE IN THE EVENTS IF THEIR GRADES ARE NOT GOOD OR ATLEAST IMPROVING. I THINK THATS REALLY GOOD AND THAT WAY THEY HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOOT FOR


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATIN LUXURY BC*​*IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON*​*SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY*​*IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.*​*3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553*​​​*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​​*









*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

IF WE DONT TAKE CARE OF THEM WHO WILL AND WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE THE FUTURE OF THIS CRAZY EXPENSIVE HOBBY WE ALL HAVE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will dj them in So. Cal. area for free if anyone sets one up.


WE WILL SUPPORT THIS EVENT TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> IF WE DONT TAKE CARE OF THEM WHO WILL AND WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE THE FUTURE OF THIS CRAZY EXPENSIVE HOBBY WE ALL HAVE


WELL SAID HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> WE WILL SUPPORT THIS EVENT TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ElProfeJose said:


> ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:


Ill bring it up at our next club meeting. I know the cholo dj is down he will join us for free so all we have to figure out is a place and time? ke no?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thats my sons Escalade I bought it the wrong color. How was I supposed to know what his favorite color was when he was 1............. Any way he said he wanted to paint it blue and there you have it we should be done my today here are some pictures. He's only 5 and he puts it back together he knows where all the parts go I was like dayummmmm get down with your bad self


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Ill bring it up at our next club meeting. I know the cholo dj is down he will join us for free so all we have to figure out is a place and time? ke no?


Good looking out Homie! I'll promote it and if you need a flyer i'll get you one for free.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Good looking out Homie! I'll promote it and if you need a flyer i'll get you one for free.:thumbsup:



right on sounds good........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THE KIDS!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BECAUSE THEY COUNT!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!









_


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:angel:


Mr_cutty_84 said:


> We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior
> SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
> 8am until dark
> WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH
> 17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THEM!!!!:biggrin:








_


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Mr_cutty_84 said:


> we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT 4 the kids!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_4 the kids!!!!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CAUSE THEY COUNT!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

WE HAVE TO WORK ON SOMETHING FOR OUT HERE FOR 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


espy 66 said:


> WE HAVE TO WORK ON SOMETHING FOR OUT HERE FOR 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause they count!!!!!









_


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Mr_cutty_84 said:


> we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Now recruiting members in the Las Vegas NV area, Rollin 13” and 14” wire wheels and white walls true ( lowrider style ). Wanting rides and lowrider bikes. Looking for homies that want a real club family not just a plaque. We are one of the fastest growing clubs out there. Contact Randal Vice President of the Las Vegas Chapter you can text or call 702-401-5846. Check us out online at lowriderstylecarclub.com were you can also see our latest winners from the Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show 2011 Thanks and keep it low homies.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Now recruiting members in the Las Vegas NV area, Rollin 13” and 14” wire wheels and white walls true ( lowrider style ). Wanting rides and lowrider bikes. Looking for homies that want a real club family not just a plaque. We are one of the fastest growing clubs out there. Contact Randal Vice President of the Las Vegas Chapter you can text or call 702-401-5846. Check us out online at lowriderstylecarclub.com were you can also see our latest winners from the Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show 2011 Thanks and keep it low homies.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011

*
Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” *would like toinvite you to Our *“UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, November 05, 2011*, to be held at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Held at* the at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Come Support this Event. We want to get everyoen together to show that we can all get along and be united as one. 

how and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" that would feed your club and more people and also bring , Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons and etc and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.


**Cost to get into the park is:**$7.00 per car

**Address of Event
"El Dorado East Regional Park" 
7550 E. Spring St.
Long Beach, CA 90815 


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
*
http://mapq.st/qVJXtE


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there.** :biggrin: *











*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. 
*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011
> 
> *
> Hello Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011
> 
> *
> Hello Everyone,
> ...


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

FAMILY FIRST IS DOWN!!!!!KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bigsals54 said:


> View attachment 380170
> FAMILY FIRST IS DOWN!!!!!KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE!!!


Lets know when you do it and we'll help promote homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

bigsals54 said:


> View attachment 380170
> FAMILY FIRST IS DOWN!!!!!KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE!!!


family always first.... Lowrider Style down San Fran chapter :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For Them!








_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause the count!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT for the Kids!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

fOR THE kIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For Them......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that after the year begins we will be able to support this event I will bring it up to other solo riders and clubs here in the Inland Empire in California.......


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I think that after the year begins we will be able to support this event I will bring it up to other solo riders and clubs here in the Inland Empire in California.......


we have new club there. maybe they can help Lowrider Style CC Empire


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

espy 66 said:


> we have new club there. maybe they can help Lowrider Style CC Empire



orale I will scout out for them. and lets see if we can make something good happen.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> For Them......



thats a great picture lil man is ready to shyne it up good.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> I think that after the year begins we will be able to support this event I will bring it up to other solo riders and clubs here in the Inland Empire in California.......


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

TOOK STEP FOR LOWRIDER STYLE SAN FRANCISCO'S 1ST SAY NO TO DRUGS.... TRYING TO RENT RED'S JAVA HOUSE IN THE PORT OF SAN FRANCISCO FOR THE MONTH OF JUNE 2012 WE WILL SEEIF NOT THERE SOMEWHERE ELSE:thumbsup: ANY OTHER CLUBS INTERESTED PM ME:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD ALLWAYS THERE TO HELP!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


espy 66 said:


> TOOK STEP FOR LOWRIDER STYLE SAN FRANCISCO'S 1ST SAY NO TO DRUGS.... TRYING TO RENT RED'S JAVA HOUSE IN THE PORT OF SAN FRANCISCO FOR THE MONTH OF JUNE 2012 WE WILL SEEIF NOT THERE SOMEWHERE ELSE:thumbsup: ANY OTHER CLUBS INTERESTED PM ME:thumbsup:





Classic Dreams said:


> _CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD ALLWAYS THERE TO HELP!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

espy 66 said:


> TOOK STEP FOR LOWRIDER STYLE SAN FRANCISCO'S 1ST SAY NO TO DRUGS.... TRYING TO RENT RED'S JAVA HOUSE IN THE PORT OF SAN FRANCISCO FOR THE MONTH OF JUNE 2012 WE WILL SEEIF NOT THERE SOMEWHERE ELSE:thumbsup: ANY OTHER CLUBS INTERESTED PM ME:thumbsup:


_Great job homie!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Cause the Kids count!


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

anybody need graphics for FREE flyers or posters get at me in a message 
i just need to start a decent portfolio for class


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT For The Kids!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Come bring out your Bomba's and your Impalas and see if you make the latest issue of American Bombs Magazine or Impalas Magazine!:wow:










And don't forget our very own Ronnie will be there Repp'n Lowlife Magazine!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For them.....
_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This Kid (young man) works his hump off for his bikes.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> *TTT *:thumbsup:


Yup


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> This Kid (young man) works his hump off for his bikes.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ttt


THANKS HOMIE!













CUZ THEIR OUR FUTURE!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Top spot


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Top spot


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> *TTT *:thumbsup:


_
Thanks for the support homie! _


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*lets do it BIG *




Lowrider Style CC said:


> _
> Thanks for the support homie! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ElProfeJose said:


> *lets do it BIG *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That turkey looks good.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


_For them...._


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave: 4 THE KIDS!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


You coming to this show again homie? We got a DJ but your welcome to vend.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For the Kids!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT






Brown Society said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Brown Society said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> That turkey looks good.


yes sirrrrr!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up Hector..........just wanting to bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


ElProfeJose said:


> whats up Hector..........just wanting to bump


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up guys what you guys been up to???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> whats up guys what you guys been up to???


JUST CHILLIN LIKE A EX VILLAIN!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST CHILLIN LIKE A EX VILLAIN!


Lol. Right on. You guys ready for the new year?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _WE'RE LOOKING FOR CAR CLUB'S AND EVENT PROMOTERS TO START "SAY NO TO DRUGS" CAR SHOW ACROSS THE NATION. NOT ONLY WILL WE HELP OUR FUTURE GENERATION BUT IT WILL HELP THE NEGITIVE STERIO TYPES THE PUBLIC SEE'S OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.PLEASE PM ME OR POST HERE IF INTERESTED....._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Right on. You guys ready for the new year?


Yeppers!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Time to start gearing up for this show! Please everyone! Please try to get sponsers & vendors for this show. Ask resturants, store, etc. It's 50$ to sponser or 50$ to be a vendor. They don't have to live in the Phx area. Then contact me. Thanks....:thumbsup:










Cause UNITED!
We can make a difference! :cheesy: _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW PROMOTER!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm familia 

__Februrary 26 2012!!!!

__Just talk with Jesse editor of American Bomb & Impalas Magazines! He's looking for Bombs and Impalas to feature in his next coming issues! So shine them up and bring them out homies! :thumbsup:










Cause UNITED...
we can make a difference! uffin:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We want to thank everyone who taking on this touchy issue. It takes alot heart!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For Them!!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THE KIDS!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## smart.LOWAHOLICS.cc (Jun 3, 2011)

LOWAHOLICS SO CAL CC IS HAPPY TO HELP

HIT US UP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


smart.LOWAHOLICS.cc said:


> LOWAHOLICS SO CAL CC IS HAPPY TO HELP
> 
> HIT US UP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm familia.... 

__Teaching kids to avoid drugs is a good thing. Thats why we chose this Charity...











__*Mission and History*


__Our mission is to prevent and reduce youth drug and alcohol use through community education and awareness by providing parents, caregivers, healthcare providers, educators and others with educational tools, information and resources.
In 2003, Arizona was selected as a start-up location for The Partnership's first chapter in the country based on feedback from community leaders, the need, and the work of volunteers stemming back to the early 1990s. In 2008, Arizona proudly became an Affiliate of the national Partnership for a Drug-Free America (The Partnership At DrugFree.org), responsible for local governance, fundraising and sustainability. The national organization was formed in 1986 and is based in New York City. Best known for the fried egg television message, "This is your brain, this is your brain on drugs," the national Partnership has a track record of measurable successes over 20 years, including changes in attitudes toward drugs that result in actual reductions in drug use.

2012 priorities for Arizona: 

• The trend of teen misuse and abuse of prescription and over the counter drugs;
• Addressing the increase in synthetic drugs such as Spice;
• Continued focus on preventing the devastating effects of Ecstasy, methamphetamine and other drugs on our communities.











Please come out and support this cause. Help us help the our youth..... :happysad:
_
_







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT THANKS*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CAUSE THEY COUNT!








[/url]
IMG_4992 của jess000


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 421483
> 
> *COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT THANKS*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE.......*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Anyone who posted their support to this cause PLEASE help me keep this on Page 1 so more Gente can see this an get involed......:thumbsup:_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt. Come on They Are the Only ones that count


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Ttt. Come on They Are the Only ones that count


YES SIRRR!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

come on ttt bump!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> YES SIRRR!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> come on ttt bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah! FOR THEM!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Because they count........:happysad:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For the Kids!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia.... :thumbsup:

__Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

"I got the idea for this show because i wanted to use Lowriding as a tool to warn kids that hard drugs are bad for you. Heroin and Cocaine have taken peoples belongings...their lifes...their familias and their FREEDOM from them. I don't want to see this happen to our youth. Then there's the negitive sterio type about Lowriders. Society see's us as what they see in the media and it's time we change it. We do alot of great charity events out here but we don't get enough National media attention. My goal is to start these show all across the United States. Till their noticed. I already have a few clubs willing to do them across the nation. Slowly but surely. But we can't do it without you. So please come out and show the nation we care."
Thank You..... 










Cause UNITED...
We can make a difference.:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!!!


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

pm me all the proper info one n onlyz from houston tx would love to help out for our future onez you can also text me at 713 705 3729


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

michale_400000 said:


> pm me all the proper info one n onlyz from houston tx would love to help out for our future onez you can also text me at 713 705 3729


THANK YOU HOMIE! WILL DO. WE NEED MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM! BUMP!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THE KIDS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For the kids!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

helpin dad get her done


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

aj-1980 supreme said:


> View attachment 437773
> helpin dad get her done


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia....:wave:

__Hope everyone has a great & safe day today.....

Now here's the NEW offical video of what happened last year at our "Say No To Drugs Show"! :cheesy:

__Starring Majestic's, Spirit, Brown Society, Techniques, Rollez Only, Redeemed, Dukes, Classics, Identity, Unique Image, Pharoahs, Comaradas, Intruders and many more!






__Big Props to all the Clubs that support the cause! :thumbsup:

And please bring the familia out to this Carnival. Lowriders are desprerately needed....:happysad:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show- Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers *
"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers

*Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.* 

*Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.* 

*Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*



*See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*

*"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*

*Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB: 
“Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*


*Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012

*Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am. 
*Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.

*Cost:* 
*$20.00 Cars
$15.00 Motorcycles
and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes 
& $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *


*Address of Event
Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*


*Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
http://mapq.st/mS0RKn


So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment" 

**Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *











​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm familia.... _:wave:

_Well it's almost showtime....
Hope to see everyone there. Gonna to be alot models homie's. Bring out them rides and click, click, click!_:wow:

































_Can't do it without you ..._:happysad:

_United....
We can make a difference! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> "Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show- Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers *
> "Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers
> 
> *Hello Everyone,
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia.... :wave:

__Great turn out yesterday! Special thanks to Rollerz Only,Classics, Spirit, Intruders, Old School, Majestics Glendale, Majestic Avondale, Redemed, Brown Society,Unique Style, On The Scene, Guilty, Life, Rouge, Aztecs, Good Life, Identity, Respectfully Rolln, Pheonique Classics, Swift, La Gente, etc etc! I know i left someone out. Please let me know. Plus all the solo riderz! Thank you! Big Props to all these clubs to come and show support on such a touches subject! We love you AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:

Here go just a few pic's.... 



















By the way. That's 3 different model.:worship:



















Our crew!




























This it for now...
But there where so photographer out there taking pics with 1500$ cameras that the best is yet to come.
_e


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm familia..... :wave:

__Here goes alittle something from "Arizona Auto Scene" :biggrin:


The parking lot of the Bryman School in North Phoenix was full of Lowriders Sunday afternoon during the 2nd Annual Lowrider Style’s “Say NO to Drugs” car show. The show brought in some beautifully painted and detailed rides from many different car clubs.
Club members and car owners sat in the shade while show goers admired the end results of thier hard work and labor. Arizona Auto Scene has been to our share of Lowrider shows, but the detailed airbrushing that went into a couple of these cars was some of the best we have seen. About 70 cars made it out to the show. 
Lowrider Style Car Club partnered with DrugFreeAZ.org and The Bryman School of Arizona to put this show on. A $10.00 donation got your car into today’s show.
__Scroll down to check out some of the cars that made it out to the show Sunday afternoon.

Here go a few pic's.....























































Great job AZ! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia.... :wave:

__Well like i said there where a few photographers out there at our show. Here go a few from "Flowergirl Photography" :biggrin:
















































__Goodtimes!!!!! :cheesy:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia.... :wave:

__Well here goes some pics from Mr Alonzo of the Intruders Car Club....
Great work homie! :thumbsup:














































Also would like to thank Jose Cortez and DJ Wabo for supplying the music and great MC work! :worship:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This topic needs support from the Lowrider Community....._
_Please help us keep this Cause on page 1_.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:


__First of all....
Hope everyone had a great weekend! :thumbsup:


__Here are a few more pic's of what i think were pic's that stood out from our show.....:cheesy:




























Then we got the Promo Video for the DVD for the show....






There's a Truck Bomba you got see in this video that no one took a pic of! :dunno:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR DA KIDS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt this topic is very important as these little rascallas are the future of lowriding...........i am the first to admitt that I have not done my job to bump this topic......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KNUCKLE HEADS MY SON IS THE ONE IN GREY THE LITTLE FAT KID!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR OUR BABYS!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up hector how yu been. It's been a while since we talked. Hope all Is well. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up hector how yu been. It's been a while since we talked. Hope all Is well. TTT.


ALL GOOD HOMIE! THANKS!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM 
*START POINT IN POMONA









WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR









AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> T T T




:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up hector??? I dont know if we are ready for a show yet but as soon as we are you know we will most deff have say no to drugs show!!!!!!!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> whats up hector??? I dont know if we are ready for a show yet but as soon as we are you know we will most deff have say no to drugs show!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:

WE'RE FEATURING YOUR FEBRUARY EVENT THIS WEEK IN OUR "EVENT PAGE"! CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You mean April?? 



Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> WE'RE FEATURING YOUR FEBRUARY EVENT THIS WEEK IN OUR "EVENT PAGE"! CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> You mean April??


THE CRUISE NIGHT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _WE'RE LOOKING FOR CAR CLUB'S AND EVENT PROMOTERS TO START "SAY NO TO DRUGS" CAR SHOW ACROSS THE NATION. NOT ONLY WILL WE HELP OUR FUTURE GENERATION BUT IT WILL HELP THE NEGITIVE STERIO TYPES THE PUBLIC SEE'S OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.PLEASE PM ME OR POST HERE IF INTERESTED....._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia.... _:wave:


_We're featuring the "Latin Finest CC 1st Cruise Night" event photos on our website! _:thumbsup:


Here are just a few.....





















And here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html





















_Please be safe this weekend....._:angel:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

looking good 



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _qvo familia.... _:wave:
> 
> 
> _We're featuring the "Latin Finest CC 1st Cruise Night" event photos on our website! _:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> looking good


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


Thanks homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I WANT TO THANK THE CHOSEN CC FOR STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE FOR AGREEING TO DO A "SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW"!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THE KIDS!!!!!









_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THE CHOSEN CC HAS CHOSEN THE JUNE 2013 FOR THEIR SHOW DATE! BIG PROPS TO THEM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is what it all about.....:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo lowrider familia.... :wave:

Now up! The best pic's of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show AFTERHOP"!!!! :cheesy:

__Here's your link homie's:
_
_[url]http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html_[/URL]


_












__Also! One the best video we've done so far!
The Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show AFTERHOP 2012" Video!!!!










__Here goes your link homie's:
__http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/




__Please homie's we need the hits to get advertisers so we can fund our "Say No To Drugs" campaign. If we can influence just one child not to do drugs we might save a kids future.

Thank you. _:happysad:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For them......









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the kidddds


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats to the Louisville Kentucky Chapter for their first event!!!!!

New updated flyer!










Who's next? :cheesy:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump for the kidddds


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!








_


----------



## MR GREEN (Jun 4, 2009)

whats thee adress


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MR GREEN said:


> whats thee adress


For what carnal?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ Here goes Az's next show! Please all members help promote this._ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM! BUMP!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For them.....
_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT for the Kids!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's post some pics.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Let's post some pics.


Please do....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For the Kids........









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LETS DO THESES SHOWS FOR THEM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

July 8 Grooving on Sunday Afternoon Car Show & Concert, Santa Barbara. Move in 5:30 am, Pre -Regs (805)986-0702


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


freshmexevents said:


> July 8 Grooving on Sunday Afternoon Car Show & Concert, Santa Barbara. Move in 5:30 am, Pre -Regs (805)986-0702
> View attachment 493098


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For Them......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THE KIDS!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We want to thank everyone who taking on this touchy issue. It takes alot heart!_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


Send me 20 of ur best pics from ur last event and I'll post them.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are some cute pics...Yeah, we need to save the children !

Good Luck with the shows. If you are ever in the North Texas area, I will be there !!

All the best,

Bobby G.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause the count!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bigsals54 said:


> View attachment 380170
> FAMILY FIRST IS DOWN!!!!!KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE!!!


Lets do a show!


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

HIT UP BIG FISH 323-479-2387


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

big fish said:


> HIT UP BIG FISH 323-479-2387


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FOR THE KIDS!!!!!









_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.*
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> *It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HELP US HELP THEM......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR HER....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE GOT A NEW CLUB STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE AND DOING A "SAY NO TO DRUGS " CAR SHOW! BIG PROPS TO ONE AND ONLYZ CC!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

big fish said:


> HIT UP BIG FISH 323-479-2387


IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU HOMIE! LETS DO THIS! 



:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We want to thank everyone who taking on this touchy issue. It takes alot heart!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This topic needs support from the Lowrider Community....._
_Please help us keep this Cause on page 1_.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause the count!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM ......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND FOR THEM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For the Kids!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


 :thumbsup:

Thanks for the support homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For Them......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For the Kids!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Our last Say No To Drug Show is featured in here!










[/I][/SIZE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This topic needs support from the Lowrider Community....._
_Please help us keep this Cause on page 1_.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE.......*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Cause they count!!!!!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looks the Majestic's and Az's very own Jamie Vanessa made the Impala Magazine Calender! Shot at our "Say No To Drugs" show! :thumbsup:










Congrats!!!!!!! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Alright homie's it's that time of year! Help post this one all over the Internet!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## cprodigal (Oct 8, 2012)

We def are down here in H-town to set up a Say No To Drugs Car Show!!!1


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cprodigal said:


> We def are down here in H-town to set up a Say No To Drugs Car Show!!!1


Let me know were an when.









We do this for them:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> :inout:


 



:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Cause their are future....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Happy Halloween!!!! :burn:










__Please safe be out there tonight...._:angel:


----------



## Snips (Mar 3, 2012)

COUNT ON EMOTIONS SO CAL C.C


----------



## Snips (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Snips said:


> View attachment 562842
> COUNT ON EMOTIONS SO CAL C.C


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STARTS AT 5 pm!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Snips said:


> View attachment 562843


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> STARTS AT 5 pm!!!


Great cause!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

lowridermania said:


> Deeproducer Lowriders & Music DVD is for sale. Deeproducer takes you on a visual & musical ride. See some of the hottest Lowriders in the country, and hear some of the hottest original music. All produced, written and directed by Deeproducer. Purchase your copy NOW!!!! at Createspace.com & Amazon.com.
> 
> https://www.createspace.com/353190 Click this link
> and get your DVD NOW!


Thanks for da bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We do this for them...
.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_You vato's got to see this! :yes:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR THEM.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT!!!!!!!_









Lets do this for them!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques ie 2nd annual bike and pedal show march 24th 2013 Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques ie 2nd annual bike and pedal show march 24th 2013 Moreno Valley CA


Back coming soon!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Back coming soon!!


 march 24th 2013


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> march 24th 2013


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We want to thank everyone who taking on this touchy issue. It takes alot heart!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Anyone who contacted us about doing a show please PM us now.*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book a good Dj early...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please pm me if you said you where interested in doing one of these show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj on board


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please be safe my Brothers...._:angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Book a good Dj early...


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup: what kinda help yall looking for?? i can help promote on FB


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MidWestSnowWhyte said:


> :thumbsup: what kinda help yall looking for?? i can help promote on FB


Ok message us on Facebook! :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For them....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Its the Anniversary of Ta Ta Dave's death and we would like to honor him today._ :angel:















_Rest In Peace Carnal....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want gente to know i talk to Frank of Franks Hydraulics yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank!__ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










And yes thats Frank hitting the switch! 










__Also talk to Mark of Impalas Magazine and he said him and his crew are hype to come out to Az and see all the firme cars.Their bringing lots of the latest issue and said they got the Phx Show in it where this pic was shot. :cheesy:











__So please come out and lets show Impalas Magazine good time! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We do this for them....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well here goes the new updated commercial for Power 98.3! Been running all week. If you have'nt heard it its because it only airs twice a day. Today it will air 3 times! And 3 times tomorrow! Thanks for all your support homie's! Could'nt do it without you! :thumbsup:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes Part 2 of the "Lowrider Style CC 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show" Starring AZ!!!! :thumbsup:






And here's a few pic's from "Cali Original"! We're spotlighting a assortment of firme photos he shot at the show! So copy & paste if you see your ride!
Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here go a few....














































Again thank you AZ for your support! Could'nt do it without you! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------

